# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  Öuvalcı yine tezgah peşinde

## bozok

*üuvalcı yine tezgah peşinde*

 
*ABD’nin Kafkasya, Orta Doğu ve PKK ile ilgili planları her geçen gün biraz daha netleşiyor. 2003’te Irak Süleymaniye’de Türk askerinin başına çuval geçiren ABD’li General Raymond Odinerno, peşmerge Barzani ile sürpriz bir görüşme yaptı.*


BARZANİ’nin Selahaddin kentindeki evine giden Odierno, peşmerge reisiyle yaklaşık 2 saat ve basına kapalı görüştü. Obama’nın PKK’yı dağdan indirme planı tartışılırken gerçekleşen bu görüşme, bazı soru işaretlerini de beraberinde getirdi. 


*üuvalcı bir işler çeviriyor*
Süleymaniye’de Türk askerinin başına çuval geçiren ABD askerlerine komuta eden General Odierno, peşmerge reisi Barzani ile kapalı kapılar ardında görüşme yaptı 

ABD Başkanı Barack Obama’nın uzmanlara hazırlattığı PKK’yı dağdan indirme planları hala tartışılırkan, 2003 yılında Türk askerinin başına çuval geçiren ABD askerlerini komuta eden General Raymond Odierno, peşmerge reisi Mesud Barzani’ye sürpriz bir ziyaret gerçekleştirdi. Irak’taki Amerikan Kuvvetleri’nin Komutanı olan Odierno Barzani’nin Selahaddin kentindeki evine gitt. General Raymond Odierno, peşmerge reisi ile yaklaşık iki saat basına kapalı bir görüşme gerçekleştirdi. KDP’ye bağlı *’Zagros TV’,* görüşmede ele alınan konulardan birinin PKK’nın faaliyetleri ve Türkiye ile ilişkiler olduğunu bildirdi. Silahlı peşmergelerin konumunun ele alındığı ziyarette, işbirliğinin arttırılması, sınır güvenliğinin tam sağlanması yönünde kararlar alındığı ifade edildi.

*Ana gündem Kerkük* 
Görüşmede ayrıca Kerkük konusunun gündeme geldiği ve Barzani’nin, ABD’li komutana bölgede acil çözüm bekleyen temel konunun Kerkük olduğunu söylediği ifade edildi. Mesud Barzaniyi önceki gün de BM’nin Irak üzel Temsilcisi De Mistura bir araya gelmişti. Barzani’nin, Mistura ile da Kerkük konusunu görüştüğü ifade edilmişti.


*Emri o verdi!*
4 Temmuz 2003 günü Kuzey Irak’ın Süleymaniye kentinde karargah kurmuş bulunan 11 Türk askeri ve Türkmen mihmandarları, Peşmerge destekli ABD askerleri tarafından başlarına çuval geçirilerek gözaltına alınmışlardı. Süleymaniye’den alınarak Bağdat’a götürülen Türk askerleri sorguya ve işkenceye maruz bırakılmışlardı. Operasyonun ABD’nin en önemli milli bayramı olan 4 Temmuz Bağımsızlık Günü gününe denk getirilmesi, ilgili kurum ve kişilerle irtibat kurulmasını engellediği için 11 Türk askeri toplam 60 saat ABD askerleri tarafından alıkonulmuştu. Türk askerinin başına çuval geçirilip gözaltına alınması emrini o dönemin albayı Raymond Odinerno verdiği öne sürülmüştü. 

Irak’taki Amerikan Kuvvetleri’nin komutanı olan General Raymond Odierno, Barzani’nin Selahaddin kentindeki evire giderek, peşmerge reisi ile yaklaşık iki saat basına kapalı bir görüşme gerçekleştirdi.



*19/04/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------

